# Help needed



## keyno1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello Ladies
Just wondering if anybody can help me? me and Dh have just had our 3rd BFN today , we are so gutted. We have had 2 fresh cycles of ICSI and 1 FET , we truly belived this was our time. I have PCO and Dh has poor sperm. I think the problem lies with implantion as the embryos have always been of good quality. We have our treatment funded by the nhs so they do not offer any further investigatin, also we only have one cycle left so we dont want to waste it without further tests. Does anybody know what test i can have done ? also i am a bit confused is NK cells testing the same as immune testing?
Because we are funded by the nhs i am not sure if the private fertility clinics will do further tests for us if we are not actually having treatment with them
, does anybody know of anywhere in the greater Manchester area were i can get more test done  
Please please any advice i would be so greatfull
Thankyou in advance 
Key X


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi 
I'm so sorry for your latest BFN - it gets harder doesn't it.
I recommend you have a good browse around the immunology thread on the starting out diagnosis area. You could probably do with doing the level one 
and two tests if you can strrtch to it financially. The lists of tests are on the thread. You can get most (maybe all?) of the level ones done via your gp. The 
level twos cost around £750-£900 so its a bigger deal but after a few negatives it's got to be worth considering. No point keeping going through all
the difficulty of IVFs and making good embryos only for your body to be rejecting them. I am going through the same challenge with an NHS cycle coming up
and have had the level 2s done at the clinic I will go to if the NHS one does not work but they won't do immunes along with another clinic's IVF so I have 
just today had a phone consultation (because I'm in Yorks so was easier) with Mr Gorgy of the fertility academy as he will do just immunes. So maybe 
worth you considering or if you find anyone in the North please let me know! At least get the level ones done as they may uncover blod that is a bit thick 
or clots too easily and just taking clexane injections that my NHS hosp is fine with. Good luck. Gettina x


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

oh didn't actually answer your Q - NK cells resting is one part of the level 2 tests x


----------



## keyno1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks Gettina
I read today on another thread that Manchester care do it as well , but not sure if they will do along side with Nhs . I have also been reading a lot about "chicago" immune tests , what are the differences. Did they find out anything when they did your immune tests ? are you on a cycle now ? 
Sending you lots of   
X


----------

